# Opinion able to get a 03 A6 2.7 4 house renovations labor



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

So my neighbors daughter has an A6 that has been sitting up for the past year-and-a-half. At this point she's willing to let it go in exchange for some house repairs where she pays for the materials. The car has had an exhaust problem and a water pump issue that needs further diagnosis.
Is it worth it to trade up to $2,000 in labor on her house in exchange for this car? The interior is immaculate the body is clean the paint has the normal small scuff one would expect from a 14 year old car. She has receipts for all of the maintenance that she has had done on the car as well as the last mechanic to look at it belief as to the problem. All 4 tires are also brand new


----------

